# Elgin seat tube trouble....



## Miguello (Jul 3, 2006)

I have the original bent solid seat post. The clamp is touching and will not clamp well enough to keep it from moving. I don't want to destroy the original
clamp, which is built into the frame. What's the usual fix that keeps the original appearance? Will a shim hold enough pressure?


----------



## MartyW (Jul 3, 2006)

Miguello,
           It sounds like a thin shim will work fine. I've never ran into that problem before on any of my Elgins, did the post get worn or did the clamp stretch?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 4, 2006)

*seat post*

I've run into several Elgins with a seat post shim. I've always assumed they were that way from the factory because they all looked the same and were made with a shoulder so they wouldn't disappear down inside the seat tube.


----------



## kunzog (Jul 4, 2006)

Use a shim cut from a soda can until you can find a proper shim


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2006)

The soda can shim works well. You can use a can with a lip on the edge so your shim doesn't slip into the seat tube.


----------



## Miguello (Jul 6, 2006)

That works for me! Thanks guys. I have done them from plain sheet steel, but it's hard to get the diameter that small. The aluminum would probably do the trick.


----------



## sam (Jul 8, 2006)

Frame savers still make these shims.


----------

